# Bill Dickens lesson



## distressed_romeo (May 23, 2007)

YouTube - Bill Dickens Bass lesson

Some interesting ideas here...

As a bonus here's a vid of him with his nine-string Conklin...


YouTube - Bill The Buddha Dickens


----------



## Variant (May 29, 2007)

distressed_romeo said:


> YouTube - Bill Dickens Bass lesson
> 
> Some interesting ideas here...
> 
> ...



 Billy Dickens is a god... I wanna go home and play my GTBD7 now and remind myself how much I suck compared to this guy.  Oh, and BTW, that white Conklin is pure, unadulterated, hardcore woman-on-man-on-woman sex!


----------

